# 660 grizzly and 27 zillas...



## 88rxn/a

anyone running this setup? how do you like it?
i talked my buddy into getting 27X9 and 27X11 zillas.
now he wants the snappiness i got from adding springs to my brute. i know a single cylinder is harder to achieve this but ive seen these bikes ride wheelies with ease and wondered what kind of clutch work is needed?
what kind of springs or clutch kits are recommended? are clutch kits worth the money or can he get away with just springs?
how about coop MODs for the clutch? anyone run them?
thanks for the help!


----------



## jctgumby

Tell him to get a brute!!! lol


----------



## gpinjason

my buddy has a 660 with 27" dirt devils and it will still pull a wheelie with my 240 lbs sitting on it... I haven't messed with Yamaha clutches yet so I don't really know what will help... I think people use a different spring and kodiak weights in the grizzlies to get the low end... it could just be the newer grizzlies though, I'm not too sure!


----------



## 88rxn/a

thanks guys!
the tires come in today so keep an eye out for pics!
we are gonna try it out with a stock clutch to see how he likes it before we dig in.


----------



## 88rxn/a

well so far he said he didn't notice much of a power loss. he thinks he gained some because he actually has traction!!!! ahhahahaha.
anyways, here are the pics.


----------



## the grizzly muder

i have epi clutch i stilll lifted the front with no problem at all


----------



## Swampgriz

I put the HL extreme clutch kit in my 660 and then did a 1.5mm shim mod and it would pull a wheelie in high range with my 29.5" Laws on it. I run the same clutch setup still with my 27" Mudzillas and it works great. It will lift the front end strait up very easy. Not like a brute will, but it will come up better than any 660 I have ridden.


----------



## 88rxn/a

so you cant just change the springs like our brutes?


----------



## Swampgriz

Yes but it's not as big of a difference with the ultramatic yamaha clutch. It's also alot more involved to put in a clutch kit with the wet springs. But definatly worth the work. Some people don't do the wet springs cause it's a pain, but it makes a big diffence cause you get a little stall out of it.


----------

